# Sick cichlid



## dpwell (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi

I have this orange ram cichlid that I bought around 18 months ago - the last couple of days he has these red areas near his tail and seems to be having difficulty staying buoyant - he sinks slightly when he isn't swimming. Today he's not really eating, which is rare for him, and his tail look a bit stuck together rather than fanned out.

Any idea what might be wrong with him?

This is a freshwater tropical tank a round 20 gallons with some neons, a couple of sucker fish and a small frog.

thanks,
David


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi David,

The red marks appear to be a bacterial infection. I recommend you change 50% of the water, wait a few days, and change 50% again. I'm going to guess that the ammonia levels in your aquarium are probably high, too.


----------



## dpwell (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks, I will try that.


----------



## devonb (Jan 5, 2015)

Fin clamping is usually a sign of high ammonia. What are your parameters at?


----------

